# Rally Novice Title



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Troy earned his CKC RN on Saturday.
We had a great day, despite the pouring rain outside and cold temperatures in the building. Troy always enters new situations with great gusto and I wondered if he would settle and give me his attention by the time we entered the ring. He didn't disappoint me, and gave me two nearly perfect runs.
Cheers nearly got her third leg in (f)utility. She just missed her down signal, because she lost attention momentarily when a very loud lady gave a verbal command in the next ring. Ah, well. Maybe next time!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Vibrant said:


> Troy earned his CKC RN on Saturday.
> We had a great day, despite the pouring rain outside and cold temperatures in the building. Troy always enters new situations with great gusto and I wondered if he would settle and give me his attention by the time we entered the ring. He didn't disappoint me, and gave me two nearly perfect runs.
> Cheers nearly got her third leg in (f)utility. She just missed her down signal, because she lost attention momentarily when a very loud lady gave a verbal command in the next ring. Ah, well. Maybe next time!!


Way to go Troy and Vivienne!!! That is awesome. I would like to someday watch a rally competition with someone who knows it explaining to me what is going on. It is sonething I would like to try with Quincy someday. He is very eager to please.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

congrats on the new title


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Congratulations on the new title! And that third utility leg will come...


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Well done in Rally. You are so close to getting your UT.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Big Congrats to you and Troy!!! 
Cheers is so close, get em next time


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Woohoo!
Way to go!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the good wishes, everyone!
Cherie, you can find the Rally rules and signs (with explanations) on the CKC website. Also, check Canuck Dogs for upcoming Rally trials that you can watch.
In my opinion, a Rally Novice title is within reach of pretty well any dog and handler. The dog needs to know basic obedience (walk nicely on a lead, sit, down, front) and the handler needs to know the signs. More often than not, it has been my fault that I've lost points because I didn't perform the station properly!!(once I lost 10 points because I didn't run by the jump I sent my dog over...apparently I walked!!)
I find Rally to be very relaxed, and here in Southern Ontario we have fabulous judges who are approachable and kind. It's a great way to get ring experience for dogs going on to obedience and it's a wonderful sport for those who want to train and trial in a less formal venue than obedience.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Vivienne:

WAY TO GO.... CONGRATULATIONS to both you and Troy, well done !


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Congratulations Vibrant!
So fun, he must have been so proud of himself.

If it weren't for Rally O, I wouldn't have given performance sports a second thought. It's easy to train for and the company is great. It encourages newbie people like me, to do more with our dogs and meet cool people, how can you go wrong?


----------

